# Hey fellas



## dano_s (Jan 2, 2010)

Happy new year, and hello. To introduce myself, I'm not a veteran, I'm not a pilot, but I admire both. I am a video producer (mostly car related), and I just love airplanes, always have. I also love the stories from the WWII era. So hello guys. I hope to learn a bunch around here.
-Dano


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 2, 2010)

G'day Dano, welcome to the forum, it's a fun place with a great bunch of guys.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 3, 2010)

G'day mate, welcome!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome Dano!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2010)

G'day Dano welcome to the forum!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome aboard Dano.


----------



## imalko (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome to the family mate....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. And grettings from Poland.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome aboard Dano


----------



## ccheese (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Oh Boy... I see it coming... "Book 'im, Dano" !

Enjoy the place.....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## seesul (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome aboard Dano. You won´t find better avaition forum.
Greeting from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## Airframes (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2010)

Btw, don't be a one post wonder.....


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome Dano!


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome, Dano!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------

